# wow, I've been doing it wrong.



## hpierce301

i got to go fishing with this guy


----------



## 1BadF350

Oh man that's awesome! Hahahaha


----------



## solid7

Great for sight fishing, bad for OTG casting. Good for staying above the breakers, bad when you step away from your rod and get a hit. Hmm... Choices...


----------



## NC KingFisher

Yeah, instead of an OTG cast you do an OTA cast(out the air)


----------



## bstarling

Is that on the Corolla end of Sandbridge?

Bill


----------



## hpierce301

honestly i think it's australia. i found it looking at surf fishing trucks on google.


----------



## fishin757

like a BOSS


----------



## tjbjornsen

Phoney job all the way.
I don't see a beer cooler anywhere up there.


----------



## fishinfanatic

The ultimate cobia tower. We need one on every pier.


----------



## NC KingFisher

tjbjornsen said:


> Phoney job all the way.
> I don't see a beer cooler anywhere up there.


Lmao So true. And they would make a nice cobia tower, we do need more of them so i can get more cobia heads for bait


----------



## RuddeDogg

Too funny


----------



## sudshunter

******* portable 2 person pier....


----------



## solid7

sudshunter said:


> ******* portable 2 person pier....


A luxury item for ******** that win the lottery... It's also useful when you tree a raccoon. You can just go right up to its level and shoot it between the eyes. (cause we all know ******** cain't shoot more than 30 feet, anyway)


----------



## RobinsonFam1

its a portable pier! saweeet!


----------



## narfpoit

solid7 said:


> A luxury item for ******** that win the lottery... It's also useful when you tree a raccoon. You can just go right up to its level and shoot it between the eyes. (cause we all know ******** cain't shoot more than 30 feet, anyway)


Hey I popped a **** 100 feet up on my first time out. It was dead before it hit the ground. The dogs didn't even get to play with it.


----------



## solid7

narfpoit said:


> Hey I popped a **** 100 feet up on my first time out. It was dead before it hit the ground. The dogs didn't even get to play with it.


Yeah, but it doesn't count when it ricochets and hits your buddy first....


----------



## NC KingFisher

solid7 said:


> A luxury item for ******** that win the lottery... It's also useful when you tree a raccoon. You can just go right up to its level and shoot it between the eyes. (cause we all know ******** cain't shoot more than 30 feet, anyway)


I aint sure bout no ********, but most floridians cant hit nothin cause they hold the gun side ways and dont even get me started on them ol tennesian hillbillies


----------



## narfpoit

NC KingFisher said:


> I aint sure bout no ********, but most floridians cant hit nothin cause they hold the gun side ways and dont even get me started on them ol tennesian hillbillies


That's funny I grew up in NC went to school in TN worked a summer in FL but I shot the **** in Alabama while runnin with some proper ********.


----------



## Mark H.

Could you imagine that rig backed up right at the end of the point?  Probablly get shot right out of the basket.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

Mark H. said:


> Could you imagine that rig backed up right at the end of the point?  Probablly get shot right out of the basket.


Bucket full of 4oz egg weights up there with ya, and rain down hell on anyone that crosses ur lines...LOL


----------

